# File-Server über Wake-On-Lan transparent anstellen

## Haubentaucher

Hallo,

ich würde gerne ein File-Server für mein Heimnetzwerk zusammenstellen. Am besten fände ich es jetzt diesen abzustellen, wenn er nicht gebraucht wird und per Wake-On-Lan wieder anzustellen. Meine Frage ist jetzt, kann man das so einrichten, dass sowohl Windows als auch ein Gentoo-PC darauf zugreifen können, ohne zu merken (außer vielleicht an einer gewissen Latenz im Zugriff), dass der Server aufgeweckt worden ist.

mfG Haubentauber

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Das wird so nicht gehen wie du dir das vorstellst. Du brauchst für WakeOnLan ein spezielles MagicPaket. Das wird aber bei nem normalen Samba/NFS Zugriff nicht gesendet.

Entweder du kaufst dir nen sparsamen Atom oder nen Via Board.

Alternative wäre auch so eine NAS Box, wenn es nur um nen Fileserver geht.

Sebastian

----------

## musv

Damit wären wir bei dem Thema, was ich auch schon mal angesprochen hatte:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-870225.html

So'n Teil auf ARM-Basis mit 'ner großen Festplatte dran, wäre optimal als File-Server.

----------

## Haubentaucher

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Entweder du kaufst dir nen sparsamen Atom oder nen Via Board.

 

Hatte ich eh vor, das WOL wäre mehr so das Sahnehäubchen gewesen. 

@musv Sieht nett aus das Gerät, ich wollte aber ein System mit RAID bauen, da fehlen dem leider die Anschlüsse für.

Alternative Frage: Ich habe zusätzlich eine Fritzbox. Kann man die vielleicht so einrichten, dass das erste Paket an den Fileserver abgefangen wird, dann ein MagicPaket an den Fileserver gesendet wird und anschließend der PC direkt mit dem Fileserver kommuniziert? (per Freetz und telnet kann man ja die Fritzbox zumindest halbwegs als Linux benutzen, palso auch Skripte schreiben, starten etc.)

----------

## schmutzfinger

Ne Fritzbox hat doch gerne mal nen USB-Port und kann sowieso als fileserver herhalten. Wenn nicht dann ein Router auf dem OpenWrt läuft.

----------

## Haubentaucher

Ich benutze die auch momentan als Fileserver, allerdings sieht es mit RAID schlecht aus und die Geschwindigkeit ist sehr sehr grenzwertig.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich weiss ja nicht, wie sich eure FritzBoxen so machen, aber meine 7270 ist mit USB-Speicher quasi unerträglich langsam.

----------

